
Landmark study: DRM truly does make pirates out of us all - terpua
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/05/landmark-study-drm-truly-does-make-pirates-out-of-us-all.ars
======
yason
Now this is a good reason to support the Pirate Party if you have one in your
country.

~~~
vlisivka
In my country, DRM is unlawful de-jure (but is in use, de-facto), because it
violates bunch of laws.

~~~
yason
Congratulations; where do you live?

~~~
vlisivka
Congratulations for what? Law is not working due to weak government. I am
afraid that if somebody will try to enforce DRM software to comply with law,
law will be changed quickly.

I live in Ukraine (Eastern Europe).

------
TallGuyShort
They mention that these cases are just a few "edge groups". That may be the
case, but while these "edge groups" are being punished so much, the remaining
99% of the world either doesn't notice the difference between DRM'd content
and free content, or they bypass it in two seconds. Heck, they could avoid it
all together by illegally downloading an 'unlocked' version of the software.

So where's the gain that justifies the infringement on the rights of 'edge
groups'?

------
GrandMasterBirt
I bought a dell at work. Came with windows. Installed linux ans want to set up
a windows vm to use necessary win software for work.

So naturally I can't register my oem xp pro because its bound to my hardware
which differs from vm. Basically I must pirate windows even though I own a
copy which I should be able to legally install on a vm. Not to mention that I
can't install os x just because its not apple hardware on a vm.

So yea this sort of bs is what makes us all have to resort to piracy because
the alternative is too expensive.

